# Dayton? Elgin? Motobike ID help



## ohdeebee (Jul 2, 2011)

Just picked this up yesterday. Has some interesting details in the fork/trusses and the rear chain tensioners. It also takes a peg back badge which led me to think either Elgin or Dayton.


----------



## npence (Jul 2, 2011)

Looks like it is a davis sewing machine dayton to me. Cool bike


----------



## bricycle (Jul 2, 2011)

...the two into one fork struts and narrow tank area do lend itself to Elgins... If so, could be the Elgin, Napoleon, or Chief all Sears and Roebucks...


----------



## npence (Jul 2, 2011)

reason I believe it is a dayton is because of the headbadge whole takes the bottle cap badge. and I would say it is a none tank bike upper bars are two narrow for a tank.


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 2, 2011)

definately dayton... they used the badge with the plug hole and the adj screws are indicitive to dayton.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 3, 2011)

npence said:


> reason I believe it is a dayton is because of the headbadge whole takes the bottle cap badge. and I would say it is a none tank bike upper bars are two narrow for a tank.




Did Dayton make the Elgins? Your 2 above attributes also hold true for the Elgins.


----------



## dave the wave (Jul 4, 2011)

it is a dayton.you can tell by the top bar is lugged.and the fork crown.the crown plate is down from the top.and if you look at the front of the fork,you can see the letter "D" were the fork plate is,i believe the dayton was the only model with these characturistics.


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 4, 2011)

dayton did build elgins just they changed the frame design so it stays unique to that brand. here is a elgin built by dayton.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 4, 2011)

redline1968 said:


> dayton did build elgins just they changed the frame design so it stays unique to that brand. here is a elgin built by dayton.




Great bike, thanks redline!


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 5, 2011)

youre welcome...


----------

